# cheap live rock dealers



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone know some good, but cheap live rock dealers near ottawa ontario? for say less then $10 cdn a pound but in good condition.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

There are a lot of online places for cheaper live rock that is still pretty good, but you'll need to check on import laws with you being in Canada.

After checking on import laws, you may be able to work with one of the places online such as this one:
http://www.waltsmith.com/products/live_rockandsand.html

Canada has a lot of import tariffs. If you end up importing some, you'll need to cure it yourself... until it stops smelling. Customs will hold it in quarantine for a period of time, and it tends to be quite a long time in many cases. This will cause die off, and eventually leave you with "base rock" instead of live rock.
If you get to that point and need help on how to properly cure your own rock, let me know and I can post instructions for you.


Is there anyone else here from Canada that can offer some other suggestions?


----------

